# Beuafort, Nc.



## lovedr79 (Jul 28, 2017)

This was my daughter's first trip to the beach. So I rwally couldn't fish but these are from about 2' of water from my cousins dock. Lizard fish was caught trolling around looking for another way out of drum inlet.


----------



## water bouy (Aug 2, 2017)

Nice. It's pretty down that way.


----------



## Jim (Aug 2, 2017)

Awesome! Memories of a lifetime!


----------

